# Simulink: amplitud de una fuente de voltaje como una función



## Diegokanta (Abr 18, 2008)

Estoy simulando un circuito de electrónica de potencia con Simulink y me gustaría que la amplitud de una de las fuentes venga dada por una función en lugar de una constante.

El objetivo es obtener una señal senoidal pero que vaya decreciendo con el tiempo.

¿Alguien sabe si es posible introducir la amplitud como una función y cómo se haría?

Muchas gracias


----------



## devil_ginger (Abr 29, 2008)

de que se puede se puede....espero serte de ayuda

la funcion de una señal senoidal es f(t)= Vmax Sen(Wt)

osea: voltaje pick por el seno de la frecuencia angular por Wt, donde Wt es Wt=2*pi*F

ahora bien, podemos modificar esta formula de acuerdo al porcentaje de perdida que quieres que tu señal senoidal experimente a medida que pase el tiempo

podriamos dejarla asi f(t)= Vmax/t Sen(Wt), osea que cuando hayan transcurrido 4 

segundos, tu señal sera 1/4 del valor que tenia incialmente, por eso debemos saber primero cuanto quieres que decrezca tu señal........bueno espero haberte sido de ayuda.


----------

